#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  > Health, Fitness and Hospitals in Thailand >  >  Lovely Lulu's Healthy few weeks of healthy food and exercise.

## Luigi

6 months of lying on me sofa and going to bed drunk with a tummy full of wine, cheese and crackers has certainly left me a bit more 'rounded'.  :Smile: 


Got a few weeks before going back up to the new Main Mrs CNX, so would be nice to go up a bit trimmer.  :Smile: 


Step 1: 

The daily post-school run stroll going from 6-7km to 10km at an average pace of under 10mins per Km. 5 Days a week.

First day:



And daily afternoon sets in me gym to tone up more than build mass, before the afternoon school-run.


Step 2: 

Bye bye daily BLT with melted cheese and full pack of bacon when I get back around 11-ish..... hello:




Half chunk of salmon brushed with EVOO and lightly grilled with black pepper and thyme, one egg omelette with cherry tomato and mushroom, side of corn.


Main thing will be replacing the evening after dinner drinks with pot of green/oolong/jasmine/chamomile tea and light snack.



Not cutting out any food groups or going for any numbers, but adding more salads with me meat, less bread/rice/spuds, more fruit less chocolate.


Will be interesting to see the effect after 2-3 weeks. 

Next weekly weigh-in, August 22nd.  :Smile:

----------


## Neverna

85.1kg? I had you down as a 65kg guy, Luigi!

----------


## Luigi

lol

Don't believe everything Dil posts.  :Smile: 


Yours,

Lulu The poster you can trust.

----------


## AntRobertson

Right about now is where I'd normally chime in with a lecture about binge / purge cycles and sorting diet and exercise routines...







...but I just got back from a week+ of nothing but eating and drinking so I'll shut the fuck up.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Luigi

5555

Thank you kindly.  :Smile: 


No real binge/purge. Just more daily exercise, healthier food and less cheese, crackers and wine before bed.  :Smile:

----------


## cyrille

> Will be interesting


Highly subjective.

----------


## Maanaam

> 85.1kg? I had you down as a 65kg guy, Luigi!


Yep. Overweight runt.
 :Smile:

----------


## Luigi

> Highly subjective.


 :Smile: 

That is true, yes.  :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

Welcome to the club,tubs

----------


## nidhogg

This will be fun.  The last person to do a "healthy" food thread got evicerated.

Still, lulu is a bit smarter than phuketblimp.














Or so he tells us.........

----------


## cyrille

> The last person to do a "healthy" food thread got evicerated.
> 
> Still, lulu is a bit smarter than phuketblimp.


Disappointed by the absence of pics of him half naked working his wok wonders? 

At 5ft 5in and 85kg he probably has bigger tits.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Cujo

I ASPIRE to 85kg. Cut out the carbs as much as possible.
Here's something I found surprising, corn is very high in carbs.

----------


## nidhogg

> Disappointed by the absence of pics of him half naked working his wok wonders?


Ah, no.  Just no.

----------


## Luigi

> Cut out the carbs as much as possible.


Certainly gonna lower them a bit. Not gonna be going to any extremes though.

----------


## Dillinger

So youve put on about 10kgs in a year, heh heh heh :Smile: 

A minute on the lips a lifetime on the hips

Or in your case, 20minutes around their hips a lifetime on your lips :Smile:

----------


## aging one

> Certainly gonna lower them a bit. Not gonna be going to any extremes though.


i

My feelings exactly. Bread is going nowhere, pasta nowhere. In addition after a big workout on the weekend I want eggs, bacon, and potatoes to go with my buttered toast. So exercise more.   The last couple of weeks while eating pretty much what I wanted. No more fried foods at dinner time though. :Smile: 




Going out at 5 for another jog but only for about 45 minutes.   I think I may need a day of rest. Go back to work full time on Monday though... Got to keep the motivation up...

----------


## Luigi

> Not gonna be going to any extremes though.





> after a big workout_ on the weekend_


You mad fooker. 


I haven't reached_ that_ level.... yet.  :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

You vs AO would be  like that tortoise you pissed on and the hare :Smile:

----------


## Luigi

^ Is there a hippo wedged in a doorway in that tale?  :Smile:

----------


## AntRobertson

> I ASPIRE to 85kg. Cut out the carbs as much as possible.
> Here's something I found surprising, corn is very high in carbs.


*Bites tounge*

 :Very Happy:

----------


## Chittychangchang



----------


## klong toey

You fat bastard. 
This mater needs a more aggressive approach i recommend either a Orbera or a Diet choker if those methods don't show any results i can fit you a gastric band on the cheap.

----------


## Stumpy

Good Luck LuLu. Few weeks sadly wont do much. Has to become a lifestyle change to work and most fail as its always hard to give up what one likes for the sake of dropping a few Kg's.  I mean whats your point doing it here being you buy VJJ?  It simply doesn't matter as you can be a sawed off, bald headed, fat ass gnome and still get your junk polished for a quick tinder search and a 1,000 baht note.  :smiley laughing: 

I say drink and eat til you can't get up or reach for the Phone for the tinder App.

On Edit.... The benefit losing weight though is your Kawi 400 will feel faster.  :Smile:

----------


## Stumpy

> Welcome to the club,tubs


 :rofl: 

I would be afraid to ever go to a TD gathering.

----------


## somtamslap

> Few weeks sadly wont do much.


 Especially with these 'strolls' of his. This walking shit is starting to make my dick itch, Lulu. At least do the occasional 30 second sprint. Fucking walking. Walking's for poofs.

----------


## Topper

He's really old, slap, he can't run anymore.  A quick 30 second waddle is about the best he can do.   :Smile:

----------


## bsnub

The problem is when he sprints his micro penis retracts. The turtle factor.  :Smile:

----------


## Mandaloopy

> I ASPIRE to 85kg. Cut out the carbs as much as possible.
> Here's something I found surprising, corn is very high in carbs.


Yup, used in cattle feed.
Been in China for 3 weeks now, very much the newbie but food here ain't that healthy- tasty for sure, but I've got to get back to eating healthy food again

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Welcome to the club,tubs


for fooks sake dill. please stop photoshopping me in your posts. this one was particularly disturbing as it bears a lot of reality.  im told im in good shape but the problem is that shapes Round

----------


## HuangLao

Don't over think the process, Lu - as most of your peers might. 

Just be. You'll be right.

Good luck.

 :Smile:

----------


## nidhogg

> Especially with these 'strolls' of his. This walking shit is starting to make my dick itch, Lulu. At least do the occasional 30 second sprint. Fucking walking. Walking's for poofs.



..........just remind us exactly how much spandex you own?

----------


## AntRobertson

Enough that he's either a superhero or works full time in BDSM.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Loy Toy

> Fucking walking. Walking's for poofs.


What about crawling? Dragging your lower torso by way of your upper torso through a snake infested forest when your legs don't work anymore?

----------


## nidhogg

> Enough that he's either a superhero or works full time in BDSM.


You have to have at least one gay gene to buy spandex....


Its because i ride a bike...........yeah mate, sure.......

 :rofl:

----------


## somtamslap

> .just remind us exactly how much spandex you own?


 Enough to make me feel kinky of an evening. Indeed I've even been known to break out the high heels on a Friday night and watch the Graham Norton Show sporting a poorly formed boner.

----------


## somtamslap

> What about crawling? Dragging your lower torso by way of your upper torso through a snake infested forest when your legs don't work anymore?


Dragging your lower torso by way of your upper torso through a snake infested forest when your legs don't work anymore is also for poofs.

----------


## somtamslap

Watching the Graham Norton Show whilst clad in spandex and high heels and bragging a poorly formed boner is for real men.

----------


## somtamslap

I wore my heart rate monitor strap while having my morning wank last Tuesday. Five seconds moderate, five at tempo followed by an amazing THREE-POINT-FIVE seconds at threshold come the eruption. Of course I stuck the data up on Map my Masturbation.

----------


## somtamslap

I was watching Antiques Road Trip with Raj Brisram the other day, and this right tasty trollop burst onto the screen shoving her wares in Raj's face. Such was the size of this bird's massive mammaries, I whacked on the old heart rate strap and studied the data... 

Bitch had sent me fucking anaerobic.

----------


## Luigi

Yum.



To be honest I don't really miss the wine, crackers and cheese.

----------


## somtamslap

Fuck off Lulu, can't you see I'm having a conversation with myself here.

----------


## Neo

> 85.1kg? I had you down as a 65kg guy, Luigi!


His small hand size is deceptive  :Smile:

----------


## Luigi

> Fuck off Lulu, can't you see I'm having a conversation with myself here.


I know the feeling bud. 


6 of the posters on the thread are me multis. :/

----------


## AntRobertson

Seven. You forgot me. I mean you.

----------


## Luigi

Yeah! So wrap that in spandex and beat it at 3300bpm Slap.

----------


## Stumpy

> To be honest I don't really miss the wine, crackers and cheese.


Honestly????

I think you are full of shit.... :smiley laughing:

----------


## Luigi

> I think you are full of shit....






Lulu??

----------


## Dillinger



----------


## HuangLao

.....a few weeks turns a life time.

Beware of false advice and fraudulent prophets of health/well being.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Wink:  


If anything, creates great continuing fodder for the forum.  :Smirk: 


 :Thinkerg:  :La:

----------


## Neverna

Anyway, Luigi, we need a before and after picture. Without one, nobody will suspect you of fraud or anything like that ... well there might be one member who won't take your word for it, but the rest of us .... most of us ... a lot of us ... I mean, me and snakey trust you 100%, but the rest need a before pic to compare the after pic. Just the belly will be fine. No weiner or mug shots please. TIA bud.   :Smile:

----------


## Chittychangchang

> Yum.
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest I don't really miss the wine, crackers and cheese.


Looks like you're suffering from severe withdrawl shakes lulu.

Need to get down the gym and sweat that shite outa ya system.

Failing that get some cardio in on that human trampoline Mrs Boomboombagnasty.

----------


## HuangLao

Why does one require a "proper gym" environment to sweat and promote any such fitness in oneself?

----------


## moose65

85 kilo's .............. i aint seen that since high school.
i am trying to trim down to 115.kg's.

----------


## Norton

> Yum.
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest I don't really miss the wine, crackers and cheese.


Not going to extremes the man proclaims  :rofl: 
That is pityful. A large dollop of peanut butter on top the bananas followed by a deep fry would do the trick.

----------


## Jack meoff

That 10 hour bus journey back from CM caused that  :Smile:

----------


## David48atTD

> If anything, creates great continuing fodder for the forum.

----------


## Luigi

Oh Jaysus Mary n Lulu.  :Wank:

----------


## AntRobertson

Gawdamnit... *Still Biting Tongue* 

 :Very Happy:

----------


## Luigi

> Gawdamnit... *Still Biting Tongue*


55555


90 by Christmas bud.  :Smile:

----------


## Luigi

Delisherous.





Don't feel like having a one pack of bacon BLT at all.

----------


## Loy Toy

Ferk.....................nearly 85 kgs Lu Lu?  :Sad: 

You didn't look that rotund when we met in Pattaya.

----------


## Luigi

The car boot full of pies have a lot to answer for bud.  :Smile:

----------


## Loy Toy

^  ::chitown::  :smiley laughing: 

She's doing a full suet pastry, base and lid, Aussie mince beef pie now with heaps of gravy and a rectangular shape.

280 grams of pure dining pleasure mate!

----------


## Cujo

> Gawdamnit... *Still Biting Tongue*


Go on then, spit it out.

----------


## AntRobertson

> Go on then, spit it out.


Me tongue that I bit too hard?  :Very Happy:

----------


## Stumpy

> Oh Jaysus Mary n Lulu.


ya drop a Deuce LuLu?

Don't forget to weigh yourself with same clothes and same time of day or its invalid.

----------


## HuangLao

Perhaps you could ask the good Dillinger for some dieting and fitness advice/strategy, Lu.. 

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Headworx

> Why does one require a "proper gym" environment to sweat and promote any such fitness in oneself?


Jeff you should stick to topics you're clued-in and connected with, like telling us how we can't get pure Maple syrup in Thailand.

----------


## jabir

> ^ 
> 
> She's doing a full suet pastry, base and lid, Aussie mince beef pie now with heaps of gravy and a rectangular shape.
> 
> 280 grams of pure dining pleasure mate!


You'll need to update your menu. 

Btw critics missing out bigtime on those samosas, should be another hit!

----------


## Latindancer

So how about your prostate exercise in CM, Luigi ? Were you more inclined to high repetitions in a leisurely way, or low reps and greater load-bearing / intensity ? No muscle strain, I trust  ?

Pics of your exercise partner would help.

----------


## Dillinger

> Don't forget to weigh yourself with same clothes and same time of day or its invalid.


True dat, 

its devastating when you get on at 6pm having starved yourself and  just had a shit to see you're nearly    a full kilo heavier than when you woke up.

----------


## Dillinger

> Jeff you should stick to topics you're clued-in and connected with, like telling us how we can't get pure Maple syrup in Thailand


Think he was talking about his local Walmart :Smile:

----------


## Stumpy

> True dat, 
> 
> its devastating when you get on at 6pm having starved yourself and  just had a shit to see you're nearly    a full kilo heavier than when you woke up.


Exactly. LuLu shows he lost a bit over a Kilo.  Hell he could have taken a dump and weighed himself naked in the morning and his original weight could have been after dinner fully clothed.   :smiley laughing:

----------


## Stumpy

Off topic a bit but back to the Spandex talk, I don't get the sometime weekend warrior bike riders that buy the matching Spandex Shorts and poof shirt with some French business name on it. I mean I guess if you were racing and they sponsored you but I see these poofs all dressed up to take a bike ride like it's a fashion show.  Spandex is not for men..... :ourrules:

----------


## AntRobertson

The only way to get a consistent and clear picture of weight is to weigh yourself daily under the same conditions and on the same scale and take a weekly average of that and plot it for a trend.

And even then some days the scale will go up because weight loss isn't a linear process -- also because fat loss is different from weight loss the number on the scale is, in and of itself, pretty meaningless and basically worthless.

It's body composition that matters not body weight.






*Phew* thank fuck that mini-rant is out, it was giving me constipation...  :Very Happy:

----------


## cyrille

^^ I don't really get it either.

It's a uniform that suggests affluence though, so irresistible to many Thai cyclists.

----------


## Stumpy

> Phew* thank fuck that mini-rant is out, it was giving me constipation...


Did you weigh yourself before and after the rant.?

----------


## Headworx

^^x3. The whole shaved legs and look at my knob hanging to the left or right thing is all a bit suss. Girls look good in that outfit, men look like poofs.

----------


## Stumpy

> ^^ I don't really get it either.
> 
> It's a uniform that suggests affluence though, so irresistible to many Thai cyclists.


Same nonsense in the states.  It's like a status indicator and it looks really dumb.

----------


## AntRobertson

> Did you weigh yourself before and after the rant.?


Before... completely starkers in the toilet at 5:30 AM after a bowel movement, same as I do every day.  :Very Happy: 

Just about to lose my ever lovin' shit with the bank so that might drop a few more pounds too.

----------


## Luigi

> Don't forget to weigh yourself with same clothes and same time of day or its invalid.


Of course. Completely bollocko after me morning wazz.  :Smile:

----------


## Luigi

> me morning wazz.


Which could now be sold as a vitamin health drink, I may add.  :Smile:

----------


## Luigi

> Dillinger


That embarrassment to the Serengeti? 

Jaysus.


He went to the zoo and the staff called the Escape Team.  :Smile: 


Maybe he thinks being a hippo will make it more difficult for Thai blokes to knock him out?



 :Dunno:

----------


## Luigi

11km....

9.xx mins per km avg.


Fookin' Lulu.

More Terminator than man.

----------


## Luigi

It's all about modluration, people. 


Not lu much, not lu little.




Mickro/Makro.




Caluries in, Caluries out.  :Yup:

----------


## Maanaam

> 9.xx mins per km avg.


 So you round 58 seconds down  :rofl: . 

Another "look at me" attention-seeking thread. You're a sorry little man, Lulu.

BTW, you shouldn't put the milk in your tea until it's properly drawn and the teabag out, philistine.

----------


## Luigi

:Smile:

----------


## Luigi

Millennium thread in a week or two I reckon.  :Smile: 



Especially now that Methy's getting worked up.  :Smile:

----------


## Maanaam

> Especially now that Methy's getting worked up


  :smiley laughing: . Pointing out your weak man's round down 58 seconds to the minute below is getting worked up? You and Trump have so much in common.  :Smile:

----------


## Luigi

Here he goes 5555



_Grrrrr._ 

 :Smile:

----------


## Maanaam

:Smile:  Yep here he goes!!!

Narcissistic rat.

Oh yeah...smiley required:   :Smile:

----------


## Luigi

Why Methy goes so nuts over Lulu:

a) Methy's borderline special needs.
b) Effects of meth abuse.
c) a+b.


 :Dunno: 





Will go with c.  :Yup:

----------


## Luigi

Yummy fruit for lunch after the morning BLT. Delisherous. 

Feeling fresher already.

----------


## Maanaam

> Why Methy goes so nuts over Lulu:
> 
> a) Methy's borderline special needs.
> b) Effects of meth abuse.
> c) a+b.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why Lulu always lies and names things after himself, and hates people smarter than him:
a) He loves himself so much while being a runt with not much to show.
b) He's a narcissist.
c) He loves himself because he's an insecure little man.
d) all of the above.
I'll go with d. Pretty obvious, innit.  :Smile: 

 :Smile:

----------


## Loy Toy

> c) He loves himself because he's an insecure little man.


At 84 kgs that puts Luigi in the light heavyweight division of boxing mate.

I've heard he has a viscous uppercut and tends to grapple and lay on his opponents in clinches.

Be careful of the cavity intrusions and the hair pulling mate!  :Smile:

----------


## Luigi

^ 5555


^^ Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery. Cheers Methy, ya big simpleton.  :Smile:

----------


## Mandaloopy

So after 4 months of holiday I need to buy some new work trousers' these poor quality Chinese washing machines shrink everything

----------


## Luigi

Think I've got one of them in our place.  :Smile:

----------


## David48atTD

> At 84 kgs that puts Luigi in the light heavyweight division of boxing mate.
> 
> I've heard he has a viscous uppercut and tends to grapple and lay on his opponents in clinches.
> 
> Be careful of the cavity intrusions and the hair pulling mate!






... but Dillinger will probably find something better

----------


## Latindancer

Note to self : must not photoshop Dillinger in female dwarf porn.......

----------


## Mandaloopy

A very wise poster on Ajarn suggested chamomile tea, yoga and nutmeg

----------


## Luigi

> chamomile tea, yoga and nutmeg


Cheers.


Have the former in a pot during the week now in the evenings.

Actually saw a Yoga school in CM, think it was 2,000b for 10 hours and thought I'll give it a go when up there for a longer period.



Yours, Luigi 2018.


Only 2 chicks and can bend down and blo,... do yoga.

----------


## Mandaloopy

My gym (that I have been to an  outstanding once since arriving!) does that hot room yoga- kinda tempted to see what it is all about

----------


## somtamslap

> 11km....
> 
> 9.xx mins per km avg.
> 
> 
> Fookin' Lulu.
> 
> More Terminator than man.


I did a similar run to you yesterday evening, Lulu - only it was much much better.

----------


## Topper

Slap, it takes time to get the Thai SEALS to get the oxygen bottles set up along the route...

----------


## Luigi

I'm just looking to get a bit of exercise Slap, not get cast for a Vin Diesel and Jean Claude Van Damme movie.

----------


## klong toey

> I'm just looking to get a bit of exercise Slap, not get cast for a Vin Diesel and Jean Claude Van Damme movie.


Don't let Mr Slaps statistics worry you he is an habitual masterbater give yourself a few weeks and you to will reach orgasm every  km . Also note the loss of erection around the 3km mark.

----------


## aging one

> Don't let Mr Slaps statistics worry you he is an habitual masterbater give yourself a few weeks and you to will reach orgasm every km . Also note the loss of erection around the 3km mark.


Good to see you feeling better with the wit intact.   :Smile:

----------


## HuangLao

> I'm just looking to get a bit of exercise Slap, not get cast for a Vin Diesel and Jean Claude Van Damme movie.



Some find it terribly difficult to remove themselves from that obsessed _no pain, no gain_ mindset - when it's just as healthy to use moderation in one's life.    

Ever notice that these anxious types are unhappy and unfulfilled - fooling themselves in the process.

----------


## Chittychangchang

FOJ :Smile: 

No pain , no gain!

Exercise is the key...

----------


## Cujo

> Some find it terribly difficult to remove themselves from that obsessed _no pain, no gain_ mindset - when it's just as healthy to use moderation in one's life.    
> 
> Ever notice that these anxious types are unhappy and unfulfilled - fooling themselves in the process.


Said the fat lazy fuck. Go sit on the sofa and have a cigarette you negative waste of space and oxygen.

----------


## David48atTD

*Slaps* ... that's quite impressive.

I'm not a runner and it's been a long time since these plates of meat have drummed the footpath.

I've run 2 half marathons and aimed to complete the training around the average of 5min/klm

From above, you've run consistently faster then that   :Notworthy: 





> I did a similar run to you yesterday evening, Lulu - only it was much much better.

----------


## Stumpy

Funny on jogging and runners.  I know a dozen or so runners/marathoners and now in mid 40's have significant ankle and knee issues. Walking and Bicycle riding are far better for you.  The constant pounding of running is not so good on many body parts.

----------


## AntRobertson

It's kinda funny how cardio as become so associated with weight loss in the first place.

It has its place for weight loss and overall health but it's not the most effective thing to be doing for the former.

----------


## Luigi

^^ that's exactly my reason for sticking to a 9.xx min/km walking pace.

----------


## Stumpy

> ^^ that's exactly my reason for sticking to a 9.xx min/km walking pace.


Good idea LuLu. A brisk walk with some faster paces is better for your body and far less wear and tear.  I was never a runner. Preferred mountain biking and hiking but never did it for weight loss, just liked the activity and still do.

----------


## Luigi

:Wank:

----------


## Maanaam

Yep, nine minutes and 59 seconds is technically 9.xx, but to realists it's ten minutes. A bit slower (circa 10%) than 9 minutes and one second.

----------


## Dillinger

Look at his last lap, he either fuckin sprinted or an ambulance picked him up

That'd break your heart running with that horrible focker :Smile:

----------


## Stumpy

> It's kinda funny how cardio as become so associated with weight loss in the first place.
> 
> It has its place for weight loss and overall health but it's not the most effective thing to be doing for the former.


When reading about all the options for weight loss and fitness a few common things surface. 1)  Eat the right food and proper portion sizes and at least 30 minutes of good basic exercise. I think people over exert themselves trying to lose weight far to fast. Its far better to do it gradually over a longer period of time because its healthier and sustainable.

----------


## Stumpy

> Look at his last lap, he either fuckin sprinted or an ambulance picked him up
> 
> That'd break your heart jogging with that horrible focker


I look forward to seeing his crutches speed and later his wheelchair times.  :Smile:

----------


## AntRobertson

> Its far better to do it gradually over a longer period of time because its healthier and sustainable.


This.

 :tumbs:

----------


## Luigi

> Look at his last lap, he either fuckin sprinted or an ambulance picked him up


 :rofl:

----------


## Stumpy

> 


Just water loss LuLu. You'll hit a wall soon and the numbers will not drop so quickly. First 2 kgs are easy. Just take a shit and a good morning piss and you drop a couple kgs.... :smiley laughing:

----------


## Luigi

In comparison, I finished my 11km on my hands and knees.  :Smile:

----------


## Luigi

> Yep, nine minutes and 59 seconds is technically 9.xx, but to realists it's ten minutes. A bit slower (circa 10%) than 9 minutes and one second.


You're going a bit mental again bud. 


All wound up over Lulu.

----------


## Dillinger

> I look forward to seeing his crutches speed and later his wheelchair times. 
> Reply [at] Reply With Quote [at] [at] Quote selected text [at] [at] [at][at] [at]


The guy is superhuman

----------


## Maanaam

I know you'll love the idea of the egg and wine diet.


In today's NZ Herald. you're welcome  :Smile: 

https://www.nzherald.co.nz/lifestyle...934&ref=NZH_fb

----------


## Maanaam

> All wound up over Lulu.


You'd love to think.  :Smile:  Sad little man needing to feel wanted.

----------


## Dillinger

I reckon Slaps would beat Luigi even if wheelchair bound even after his antics with that 30kg barbell

----------


## Luigi

> Just water loss LuLu. You'll hit a wall soon and the numbers will not drop so quickly. First 2 kgs are easy. Just take a shit and a good morning piss and you drop a couple kgs....


Funny you say that.

Had a cup of coffee and curled one out since that.



Result!  :Smile: 


Friday is start of the wind-down process. Probably only 5km today, got a 4 hands 90 minute warm oil massage booked for before lunch. 


To help aid athletic recovery.



Main Bkk Mrs said she'll pick up a btl of wine.

The best thing about starting a weekday regime on a Wednesday is you only have to wait 2 and a bit days for the crackers cheese and wine.  :Smile:

----------


## Luigi

Banana.

Quick n sleazy 3.77km



At almost 7.xx min/km average.

4 quick sets of delts.


Scrambled egg with half chunk of salmon, cherry tomato, shroom n corn. Hold the meth.



Time for a shower n 90 minute 4 hands warm oil massage.  :party43:

----------


## somtamslap

> Walking and Bicycle riding are far better for you. The constant pounding of running is not so good on many body parts.


 Absolutely. The metronomic thud-thud-thud of running is an injury waiting to happen. However, you'll find that the truly wonderful and spectacular Senór Slap is a slightly more canny character than you'd initially thought.

Take exhibit A: this is regular Saturday morning fare. Varying gradient and terrain negates the plodding motion that's so conducive to damaging yourself. In fact, it builds the muscles vulnerable to injury because of the constant twist and turns, and running up steep gradients stretches out the quads and the calves and turns one into what can only be termed as a 'bad muthafucker'

----------


## Luigi

Reckon Slap has some sort of elastic pulley system that tugs him off with each step.


Maybe an over the shoulder fleshlight contraption.

----------


## somtamslap

Get bent Lulu - you do exercise like old people fuck  :Yup: 


Just kidding pal, keep up the good work.

----------


## Latindancer

That's pretty good going, Slap. 22 Km every Saturday ? 
I myself only occasionally run, but when I do, I make sure it's on grass as much as possible, and I try to glide and use sideways hip movement in order to reduce the tendency to plod. Uneven surfaces are also good for developing  the balance, so that when I get older, I will be less likely to have falls.

----------


## somtamslap

> 22 Km every Saturday ?


 I do a steady 10-15 mile run once a week, and a few 10-12km at higher intensity. 






> . Uneven surfaces are also good for developing the balance, so that when I get older, I will be less likely to have falls.


 Definitely. And uneven surfaces normally take you into rural areas where all you can hear are the birds and your breath.

----------


## Luigi

Mickro/Makro


In versus Out versus In versus Out.





It's all about the balance people.

----------


## AntRobertson

> I myself only occasionally run, but when I do, I make sure it's on grass as much as possible, and I try to glide and use sideways hip movement in order to reduce the tendency to plod. Uneven surfaces are also good for developing  the balance, so that when I get older, I will be less likely to have falls.




 ::doglol::

----------


## cyrille

> I myself only occasionally run, but when I do...I make sure it's on grass as much as possible, and I try to glide and use sideways hip movement





Uncanny.  :Very Happy:

----------


## uncle junior

> I try to glide and use sideways hip movement in order to reduce the tendency to plod.


how's that working for you?

----------


## Neverna

> I myself only occasionally run, but when I do, I make sure it's on grass as much as possible, and I try to glide and use sideways hip movement in order to reduce the tendency to plod.


Is it like ice-skating but without the ice and the skates?

----------


## AntRobertson

Picture more a haggard old fishwife melodramatically flouncing down the road...

 :Very Happy:

----------


## Luigi

So back along skips Slap.



Fully fluent in Thai to the point of being a natural speaker/reader/writer.


Reels off 12km at a pace that malfunctions cyborgs.


Necks 66 squid bottles of d'Alsace for fun.


Funny foker and all round great guy.

Get fok'd slap.



Yours,

Lulu.

President, and possible only member of the Anti-Slap Brigade.

----------


## HuangLao

^ Needn't be too harsh on the old Slap, as he's home sick and looking for any such critiquing value to justify his current state....

He's been more active in the last coupla days than he's been for months.
Must've brought out the evil brother Slap.

Isaan beckons.

----------


## somtamslap

^^ And yet my penis remains ever thus on the microscopic side. I have to try and make up for it somewhere.

----------


## Chittychangchang

> take you into rural areas where all you can hear are the birds and your breath.



Carn't beat the great outdoors :sexy:  :Smile:

----------


## Loy Toy

Since his return to that prison called Blighty seems Slapper has put himself on hard labour with good results.

I also presumed his absence from T.D was because he had been snapped up by a TV network to produce a new animated bawdy Slapperesque cartoon series.

Any chance of another one of your classic animated offerings mate?

----------


## Latindancer

Malcolm's deadpan delivery did have me in stitches from time to time.

----------


## Bogon

> In fact, it builds the muscles vulnerable to  injury because of the constant twist and turns, and running up steep  gradients stretches out the quads and the calves and turns one into what  can only be termed as a *'bad muthafucker'*


Drop your wallet Slaps?




Was found on what the locals call 'Gay Hill' 

No cash. Just a couple of ribbed condoms, a ticket stub for Brokeback Mountain and a scrap piece of paper with a phone number and the name of a bloke called Michael Barrymore.

Handed it into the police. They said they were 'aware' of who you are.

----------


## aging one

You just have to keep at it. 3 months ago a struggle to just exercise for 2 laps or 4 kilometers around my park. Now its a breeze to do 4 laps and 8 kilos in just over an hour. I spend 15 minutes doing sit ups, pull ups, and drinking water...

Post up breakfast later.  Did this before 8:10am.

----------


## David48atTD

^  Fuck me (figuratively) ... I reckon the only chance of me getting to 63 kg is about 3 months after pushing up daisies.

Go have a hamburger and a couple of pints  :Smile:

----------


## HuangLao

Well known fact that obsessed electronic monitoring and dependency leads to better all-around heath.

 :Smile:

----------


## Jack meoff

You just need to wank more Lu

----------


## David48atTD

> You just need to wank more Lu


*Jack meoff* ... are you calling *Luigi* a     :Wank:

----------


## cyrille

> 8 kilos


A measurement of weight.

km, ao.

Not 'kilos' or 'k'.

You can do it.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Loy Toy

I've weighed between 75 and 80 kgs for over 40 years and since I was 20.
Never had to watch what I eat nor drink so I guess I am a lucky one.

----------


## HuangLao

> A measurement of weight.
> 
> km, ao.
> 
> Not 'kilos' or 'k'.
> 
> You can do it.



km = kilometer 
kg = kilogram 

You can do it, Syb...

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## aging one

deleted....


But having a big loud laugh. :Smile:

----------


## Luigi

It's all about the balance, people.

 :Yup: 




Mmmmm.

Catfood pie from Tops.

----------


## cyrille

> Now its a breeze to do 4 laps and 8 kilos in just over an hour.





> km = kilometer 
> kg = kilogram


Yeah, please clarify what weight ao is referring to, jeff.

 He used the term 'kilos' so you've characteristically clarified fuck all talking about kilometers and kg.

'kilos' is a measure of weight, you dumb stoner  :Wink:

----------


## HuangLao

Yep......
All about that balance. 

An uphill struggle, so it seems.
Discipline and knowledge, Lu.  


Best to ya on your current project.
 :Smile:

----------


## Luigi

> *Jack meoff* ... are you calling *Luigi* a


Bit tame.


A Paedophile.


A Mod.


Minty.



He needs to up his game.  :Smile:

----------


## cyrille

How many kilos have you licked out of mao's butt now, jeff?  :Very Happy:

----------


## HuangLao

> How many kilos have you licked out of mao's butt now, jeff?



Is that kgs or kms, Syb?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Just looking for clarification. 

 ::chitown::  

[somehow, the highly witty Cybore seems to miss deeply twisted humour and sarcasm throughout numerous postings that he reads]

----------


## Luigi

> [somehow, the highly witty Cybore seems to miss deeply twisted humour and sarcasm throughout numerous postings that he reads]


Did you ever meet his sidekick 'Spud'?

Fookin' ell, what a team those two were.  :Sad:

----------


## Neverna

> It's all about the balance, people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Catfood pie from Tops.


What brand, Luigi?

----------


## Luigi

Yorkies Steak Pie, from Tops' finest freezer department.

----------


## Neverna

I thought it must be Yorkies. The only pies I haven't tried from Tops.

----------


## Luigi

Actually not that bad. The steak in them is always somewhat chunky and always tender and tasty. Nothing to write home about, but not bad.

I'm not a fan of the other ones they stock, that do the Chicken Balti and chicken and mushroom. The C&M must have been the worst pie I've ever experienced in all me days.

----------


## nidhogg

> It's all about the balance, people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmmm.


Balanced.  Hmmm.  Beer, potato crisps and a pie.


Take it from me, when the chest pains start, get to a hospital sharpish.

----------


## HuangLao

Processed carbs are the bomb......

----------


## Jack meoff

> Take it from me, when the chest pains start, get to a hospital sharpish.


Most real men can handle a pint, pie & crisps and survive  :Smile:

----------


## nidhogg

> Most real men can handle a pint, pie & crisps and survive


LOL.  Sir, yes, Sir.

----------


## Luigi

Five days of fookin' egg n salmon breakfasts and Chamomile evenings coming up. :/

----------


## Jack meoff

> Chamomile


You mean Chlamydia?
 :Smile:

----------


## Luigi

Tastes great with banana on toast.

----------


## Neverna

> I'm not a fan of the other ones they stock, that do the Chicken Balti and chicken and mushroom. The C&M must have been the worst pie I've ever experienced in all me days.


I like the chicken balti pies. I ate one yesterday.  :Smile:  But yeah, the chicken and mushroom pie by the same manufacturer is poor. I ate one once. Never again.

----------


## somtamslap

> Since his return to that prison called Blighty


 Very fair analogy there, LT.  You know those jail flicks where a guy gets sent down for a 10-stretch and spends every waking hour exercising or wanking to take his mind off how shit his life is?

I'll let you work the rest out  :Yup: 

Anyway, in a bid for freedom I ran up Taipei 101 yesterday, all in the confines of a sweaty little gym in Hants.

----------


## Luigi

:Aargh4: 




Not bad after a 'balanced' few days.  :Smile: 

Though the chamomile and banana on toast while watching Man Utd was almost as dire as the game.  :Smile: 


See if me blisters allow for a 10km morning followed by salmon, scrambled and tomato. Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy. -_-

----------


## aging one

Whoa! Back to work full time day. Up early and got some exercise in. 5pm will be round two. Hungry now!! :Smile:

----------


## Luigi

Had to split me exercise today, should be 17km or so by the day's end.

7km+ done, yummy lunch of cat-vomit. Salmon, ham, corn, maters, shrooms, egg.



Rest before some upperbody sets and working off that cheddar cheese with a 10km evening stroll.  :Smile:

----------


## aging one

> Rest before some upperbody sets and working off that cheddar cheese with a 10km evening stroll.


Suggestion mate from 3 months of experience. Do the bigger portion in the morning. You are gonna struggle with 10K in the evening. Your legs do get tired.

----------


## Luigi

Yeah, had to quit after 5km which was a real pity, legs and body wanted to keep on going. Got back home and was able to reel off another 2km. Will see how this evening goes, hoping for 8-10km before dinner. 

Amazing how your fitness changes. 2-3 months ago I started at 4km and was almost dead, needed to stop for banana chips, sweating me nuts off and feeling dizzy driving home.

Now reel off 5km with no effort at all and don't want to stop.

----------


## kmart

^Good on you, Lu. Dunno if you've ever tried some weight training for fitness / weight loss? Don't need loads and loads of mad cardio to get in shape if you have access to some free weights, and a spare 3 hours / week.

----------


## Luigi

^ Cheers. Yeah, have a home gym. Just do it in the afternoon to trim, rather than build mass.



The first workout last week was to clean the cobwebs and rust off it.  :Smile:

----------


## Stumpy

Keep at it LuLu.  Today after my 22km bike ride and then yard work I weighed in at 70.5kgs.  I am riding bike minimum 8kms every morning after my wake up isometric exercises.  Last week averages 10,230 steps a day plus 8km min on bike and basic yard work.  

Plenty of room now to knock back some good cocktails sitting in my Jacuzzi... :smiley laughing:

----------


## Luigi

> I weighed in at 70.5kgs.


4 ft 11?

----------


## Luigi

> I am riding bike minimum 8kms every morning after my wake up isometric exercises. Last week averages 10,230 steps a day plus 8km min on bike


Good stuff.  :tumbs: 

Looking forward to biking once out of fookin' Bkk. The North is made for it. Damn nice amount of exercise that.  :Yup:

----------


## aging one

> 4 ft 11?


For the first time in my adult life I am losing weight. Why? Burning up 3,000 calories plus a day but not finding a way yet to eat much over 2200 or maybe 2500 so it just keeps falling off. Getting back into dark chocolate and cheese. Dont really know how good for me that is, but seem to be burning it off no problems. The evening walk/run always includes a bit of weight work as well.

----------


## Stumpy

> 4 ft 11?


Is that how tall you are?... :Smile: . I had always read jabs in various threads about you being a sawed off runt....

As for me, 5ft 8.

----------


## Luigi

^ Don't believe everything Dill-Lulutard-inger posts.  :Smile: 





> As for me, 5ft 8.


Pretty short, not that it matters a jot, of course.


Should be splitting my time fairly evenly with CM soon enough, new Main Mrs CNX actually comes from Lampang. Should hook up for a mountain bike ride in the hills (if you don't mind waiting for me to catch up every Km or 2.  :Smile:  )

----------


## Stumpy

> Looking forward to biking once out of fookin' Bkk. The North is made for it. Damn nice amount of exercise that.


Ya know after living around Thailand a bit long before I got married I clearly knew that the North was the place for me. Open nice roads, no police, nice folks, great food, descent weather and lots of green landscape. I doubt I could do CM though due to the annual rice burning. I am glad I am on the other side of that mountain range so it all sadly socks into the CM valley and have seen it pretty bad there and no way I would ride my bike in it.

----------


## Luigi

Yeah, that's definitely the time of year_ not_ to live there.

----------


## AntRobertson

> Should be splitting my time fairly evenly with CM soon enough, new Main Mrs CNX actually comes from Lampang. Should hook up for a mountain bike ride in the hills (if you don't mind waiting for me to catch up.  )


_*Snub noted and filed away for future reference*_

Fuck you I didn't want to go mountain biking anyway!*



















*No really, I don't.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Luigi

:smiley laughing:

----------


## Maanaam

> Here's something I found surprising, corn is very high in carbs.


  :rofl:  I pointed that out in Lulu's last diet/weight loss thread when he showed his "healthy" weight loss low carb dinner photo, replete with corn.
Needless to say, he curbed his corn eating that time, with not so much as a thank you to me for pointing out  his error.

----------


## Stumpy

> For the first time in my adult life I am losing weight.


I have been blessed with a stable weight range most of my life AO. In fact I still have and wear some old shorts and Levis that I wore when I was late 30's and they still fit the same. 

I am not exercising for weight loss but rather sustaining my health and staying fit and active and of course leave room for my cocktail events which I enjoy quite a bit. Its all a trade off and we all have our priorities but the key IMHO is doing it on your own terms versus a doctor giving you a list of everything you cant eat anymore effectively immediately along with a handful of pills. So I eat pretty well. BBQ a lot, Wife avoids any deep frying and generally cooks good food and we do not eat a lot portion size.

----------


## Stumpy

> Should hook up for a mountain bike ride in the hills (if you don't mind waiting for me to catch up every Km or 2





> *Snub noted and filed away for future reference*
> 
> Fuck you I didn't want to go mountain biking anyway!


Hey I wouldn't mind meeting up with ya guys for a bike ride. I am not a pro cyclist, do not wear spandex and all that matching BS, nor a helmet. I wear my Quiksilver Cord shorts, SF Giants baseball cap, a camo UA shirt and tenny's. If you guys are gonna fashion show it up let me know and I can ride a few KMs behind.  :smiley laughing: 

On Edit, I do have this Safety Riding Helmet I have used with a few Leo's

----------


## AntRobertson

You guys bike, I'll wait for you half way up a hill in me Green Meanie pick-up to give you tired fockers a lift.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Stumpy

> You guys bike, I'll wait for you half way up a hill in me Green Meanie pick-up to give you tired fockers a lift.


F that, Give us a ride to the top and we can coast down to the bottom and have a few beers for a bike ride well done....

----------


## Latindancer

> Wife avoids any deep frying and generally cooks good food and we do not eat a lot portion size.


Very wise. Deep fried food is very difficult to digest and full of the wrong fats. And as for size, it has been well said that Western people often eat themselves to an early grave.

----------


## HuangLao

> Very wise. Deep fried food is very difficult to digest and full of the wrong fats. And as for size, it has been well said that Western people often eat themselves to an early grave.



Dependent largely upon the oil one uses....

----------


## Stumpy

> Dependent largely upon the oil one uses....


Deep Fried anything is not good for you, period. You can reduce the "Bad factor" using some oils but....

----------


## David48atTD

> Deep Fried anything ....


Why is it popular, in the USA to deep-fry Bacon?

----------


## Luigi

To flavour the oil.

----------


## Luigi

AO's park is within driving distance, so was supposed to meet up at 5pm so he could put me 8.xx min/km average to shame.  :Smile: 


Unfortunately by 4:30pm I had done 5km and it started bucketing it down.




Had just had me hair permed.



So made a quick, sharp, harp, for home.



13km+ for the day, and now fit enough to do more and more jogging as opposed to waddle-walking.  :Smile:

----------


## Stumpy

> Why is it popular, in the USA to deep-fry Bacon?


I dunno David. We always fried bacon but never saw anyone deep fry it.

----------


## Luigi

Can batter and deep fry it.




Which, quite frankly, should just be fookin' illegal.  :Smile:

----------


## aging one

> AO's park is within driving distance, so was supposed to meet up at 5pm so he could put me 8.xx min/km average to shame. 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately by 4:30pm I had done 5km and it started bucketing it down.


I wish it was mine. Its dedicated to the late Kings mom.  Its not in BKK so I cant claim best but its progressive with upkeep and maintenance. 

Reckon I might just run into Lulu this Sunday.  An eclectic group of people seeking exercise seem to gravitate there especially on the weekends.  

Sunday it would be a good 8 kilometer walk in just under and hour and a quarter.  7am at the statue for all those that want to exercise... :Smile:

----------


## SKkin

> Why is it popular, in the USA to deep-fry Bacon?


Same reason we deep fry candy bars and Twinkies...because we can.  :Smile: 









> To flavour the oil.


 :smiley laughing:

----------


## somtamslap

That stepmill in the gym is fucking brutality.

Get involved.

----------


## Luigi

^^^ Sunday is one of my 'balance' days. Will just be going to bed at 7am.  :Smile: 


Go to different places most days, go there maybe once a fortnight if the traffic's light. See that slim one with the dark skin, fake tits and showing off her tummy in the morning times?

 :Wank:

----------


## Luigi

> To flavour the oil.





> 


Reckon Dave was nodding, thinking 'That makes sense'.  :Smile:

----------


## HuangLao

> Can batter and deep fry it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which, quite frankly, should just be fookin' illegal.



A decent and proper batter is essential [firstly] - accompanying dipping sauce is quite civilised.

----------


## Chittychangchang

Just started air frying bacon, tastes better than frying in oil.
Get yourselves and air fryer!  They are the healthy future.

----------


## HuangLao

> Just started air frying bacon, tastes better than frying in oil.
> Get yourselves and air fryer!  They are the healthy future.



Yeah....sure it is.
Another one manipulated and conned into suggestions as to what is healthy and what's not. 
Nothing to do with health, but everything to do with the perpetuation of mindless consumption.....

Sucker.

 :Smile:

----------


## Stumpy

> Just started air frying bacon, tastes better than frying in oil.
> Get yourselves and air fryer!  They are the healthy future.


Bacon is terrible for you but man does it taste good.  Thick sliced hickory smoked is like Crack as far as I am concerned.

----------


## Stumpy

> Can batter and deep fry it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which, quite frankly, should just be fookin' illegal.


That looks horrific.  Who in their right mind would take perfectly good bacon and dip it in batter? That should be illegal. :Smile:

----------


## Luigi

You don't have any Scottish blood in you, do ya.  :Smile:

----------


## Luigi

The cream almond Danish that was added for balance last night didn't do much damage.



Down 0.4kg from yesterday morning. Those 13km paid off.


Cornflakes with sliced banana, and then out for a 10km waddle in the fresh smog of Bkk. Oh Jaysus.  :Wank:

----------


## bsnub

> Why is it popular, in the USA to deep-fry Bacon?


It's not.




> I dunno David. We always fried bacon but never saw anyone deep fry it.


Nope.

----------


## Neverna

> The cream almond Danish that was added for balance last night didn't do much damage.
> 
> 
> 
> Down 0.4kg from yesterday morning. Those 13km paid off.
> 
> 
> Cornflakes with sliced banana, and then out for a 10km waddle in the fresh smog of Bkk. Oh Jaysus.


The real test is when you take a day off from a long walk or running. You'll put back on that 400g and probably another 400g on top of that. If it stays off, it's a bonus. But as Ant said earlier, it's the general trend that is important rather than individual days.

----------


## Luigi

^ Yup, agree with that for sure.

----------


## Luigi

Oh Jaysus.



The salmon, tomato and corn egg is actually quite tasty.  :Smile:

----------


## Luigi

Just gotta come down to the back sois of Chaeng Wattana and I'll sort any of ye dodgy Ockers n Crims out with a Holden SL for 600% Finders fee.

----------


## David48atTD

Re 'deep-fried' bacon.  My bad.  I didn't describe the method correctly.




> The distinctively crispy nature of fried American-style bacon makes it  ideal for chopping into bacon bits, which can be sprinkled over salads,  soups, and stews, as well as baked potatoes, rice, and pastas.  American-style bacon can be cooked and enjoyed in an increasingly  unlimited amount of ways.


https://www.baconscouts.com/types-of...n-style-bacon/ 



Correct if I'm wrong, but USA-style bacon has a distinct 'crispy nature'.
You could easily snap a fried rasher in half.


Apparently, the cut of the bacon is also different.



'Australian' style (top) including the middle rasher and the 'USA Style' (bottom) without.

Carry on.

----------


## AntRobertson

^^That looks like a re-badged Vauxhall of some description.

----------


## Luigi

So what's it worth, vaux hall?






 ::spin::

----------


## Maanaam

> That looks like a re-badged Vauxhall of some description.


 I see where you're coming from... a Velox, perhaps, but I do think it's a Holden. 
Funny coincidence with my seeing the Holden Special on Sunday.

Or Cresta...just did a google  :Smile:

----------


## AntRobertson

^^*Groan*

Worth less than yer coat which I'll just be getting for you... 

 :Very Happy:

----------


## AntRobertson

> I see where you're coming from... a Velox, perhaps, but I do think it's a Holden.


There was a lot of re-badging shenanigans going on back in the day, all kinds of bastardized Frankenstein's Monsters being produced (mostly for export).

My favorite has always been the Mazda Roadpacer AP which was just an HJ Holden with a 13B rotary in it sold in the Japanese market.

Never driven one but I have been reliably informed that they were about exactly as crap as could be expected.

----------


## Luigi

^^  :smiley laughing: 




It wasn't_ that_ bad.




Okay, it was.  :Smile:

----------


## David48atTD

> 


An early model Torana.  The early models of which were rebranded from Vauxhall's?
My Dad worked for Ford, so not much history of Holden models.

A 2 door HB ?

----------


## AntRobertson

I think you've picked it there Dave.

And yep the HB was based on a Vauxhall platform... and thank fuck they moved away from it!

----------


## David48atTD

WOW ... $1795 back in 1967

Goes faster when you put racing strips on it ...

----------


## Luigi

Interesting info, cheers Dave.




Worth me going back at 3am to nick it or not?

----------


## AntRobertson

> Worth me going back at 3am to nick it or not?


If it were an LC or LJ model and was optioned GTR XU1 then you'd have about $160,000 reasons to nick it.

HB... not so much.

----------


## Luigi

Considering it.

----------


## AntRobertson

Well if you need a fence for it I'll give you B1,600  :Very Happy:

----------


## Luigi

Done, and done.

----------


## Luigi

Banana on toast for lunch. *yum*


Proper dinner. (microwave spaghetti from the 7)


Pot of green tea for dessert.


Done for the day.

----------


## tunk

I can't believe I just read that. The delicious food you can cook and you eat that shit spaghetti from 7/11

----------


## Luigi

Thought it would be Dave the Dense Newbie.... 

Welcome Tunk.  :Smile:

----------


## Maanaam

> I can't believe I just read that. The delicious food you can cook and you eat that shit spaghetti from 7/11


 Hi Lulu. Pretty transparent. Self-praising and an immediate response, just enough time to change devices.
 :Smile:

----------


## Luigi

Meth does produce severe paranoia,.... doesn't it.  :Smile:

----------


## David48atTD

> Thought it would be Dave the Dense Newbie....


That's usually saved for the Nev nic

FFS ... get organised  :Smile:

----------


## Luigi

That's the lack of Montclaire from me diet. Gets me all dizzy n shaky, being this fookin' sober.  :Smile:

----------


## bsnub

> Correct if I'm wrong, but USA-style bacon has a distinct 'crispy nature'.


Wrong again. If bacon comes to my table as you describe I am sending it back. I hate crispy bacon and it is not served that way here in restaurants nor in most homes. Crispy bacon is the taste of a minority. 




> Apparently, the cut of the bacon is also different.


That would be correct.

----------


## HuangLao

> That's usually saved for the Nev nic
> 
> FFS ... get organised


Very organised, actually.
Nev and Lu are are one and the same. 


Damn admin multinicing socks.

----------


## David48atTD

> That's the lack of Montclaire from me diet. Gets me all dizzy n shaky, being this fookin' sober.


All good.

I've cracked a bottle of Merlot with a Sapporo chaser.*

Rib Fillet (it was on special), veges, but it was a packet sauce.





*  I need something having just watched the Lion Guard with the Kids and agreed to watch # 2 now  :34:

----------


## David48atTD

> That's usually saved for the Nev nic
> 
> FFS ... get organised





> Very organised, actually.
> Nev and Lu are are one and the same. 
> 
> 
> Damn admin multinicing socks.


Me thinks *Nev* has more then one Master.


However a debate for another time.

The longer it breaths, the better that Merlot tastes.

----------


## Neverna

^ Master Bates checks in a 7.30, Dave.  :Smile:

----------


## David48atTD

> ^ Master Bates checks in a 7.30, Dave.


Is that 7.30 Thai time or in the West?   :Smile:

----------


## bsnub

Jeezus what a clueless wanker noober is.

Pathetic.

----------


## David48atTD

> Jeezus what a clueless wanker noober is.
> 
> Pathetic.


If you are referring to me ...

Only a true friend would be so honest.

Thanks

----------


## bsnub

> Only a true friend would be so honest.


Well I surely do not hate you. That is wasted energy.  :Smile: 

Food and drink is a theme that we lads can draw our wagons around together. inst it.

----------


## David48atTD

> Food and drink is a theme that we lads can draw our wagons around together. inst it.


Was that meant to be 'isn't it'?




> _inst-it_ in a nutshell. Wir qualifizieren  Rechenzentren und erarbeiten Handlungsempfehlungen zur Optimierung der  technischen Infrastruktur und der zugehörigen ...


re 'Food and drink is a theme', I did have a wee look for *snubby the chef* ... can't see anything you cooked recently.

Heck ... even a few years.

Opps ... there was this.




>

----------


## HuangLao

> Food and drink is a theme that we lads can draw our wagons around together. inst it.


"We lads...."?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 


If what you [and other backward types] consider food and drink as a thematic and reflective standard for TD :poo:  :Puke: .....then we're in trouble. 

FOS.

----------


## Headworx

^And here's our resident fitness expert / high culinary background wanker to talk about what's good and what's not but offer absolutely nothing in the way of proof to back up his claims (like pics). It's like having a 2nd Smeg hanging around making a cvnt of himself, but with a scat fetish....

----------


## bsnub

> re 'Food and drink is a theme', I did have a wee look for snubby the chef ... can't see anything you cooked recently.
> 
> Heck ... even a few years.


Clearly you have the blinders on. I used to post in the dinner thread but stopped because buriramboy flamed all my posts being the luntic he is. So it wasn't worth my time. That said it wasn't that long ago that I posted in the dinner thread.

----------


## Luigi

And the pics from various restaurant websites were well appreciated too.  :Smile:

----------


## Chittychangchang

^^He's not here anymore so crack on with those appetising meals :Smile:

----------


## Luigi

Bladdy blisters.  :Smile: 



Had to hobble off after 7.5km.  :Smile: 

Bacon Balance. 



Delsherous.


Got me tight compression long-sleeves coming today.



Trendiest Mofo this side of Jatujak.

----------


## Luigi

The main balloon forcing me home early.



Yours,

Lulu the little girl.

----------


## Luigi

Hopefully a blister, not herpes of the heel.

----------


## AntRobertson

Youch!

How the fuck did you manage a blister on your heel.

Do you walk like a duck?  :Very Happy:

----------


## Luigi

You should see me co.... yes, waddle like a duck. :/

----------


## Dillinger

> How the fuck did you manage a blister on your heel


Its his Tom Cruise shoes :Smile:

----------


## PAG

:smiley laughing:

----------


## Luigi

Reckon I'll have to pinch a bike for tomorrow. I'm a fookin' invalid.

----------


## Luigi

Come to think of it, reckon that's how Dodgy Slap posted those times. Put his bike times down as running. 

4 mins per km for 17,000km me arse.  :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

^ you should challenge him.

Theres an Ironman triathlon next July in Bangsaen

----------


## Luigi

Main Mistress Bangsaen here I come.

----------


## bsnub

> Rib Fillet (it was on special), veges, but it was a packet sauce.


I seem to have missed the pics in the dinner thread.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## happynz

> ...and all the time thinking...


FTFY   :Wink:

----------


## Luigi

6 sets of delts and some chicken breast, rockali, rots n beans, steamed with soy sauce, mushroom sauce and love.



Done on foil to keep the juice.




Organic Jasmine and Riceberry rice and nicked some of the kid's omelette. 

Oh Jaysus Mary n Lulu.



None of this cutting out entire foodgroup keto faz that's doomed to fail in 6 months.  :Smile: 






Oh no no no.... this is the full 7 month failure regime.  :Yup:

----------


## Luigi

^^ Guilty.  :Smile:

----------


## somtamslap

Re the blister - your workload is becoming very much worthy of a decent pair of kicks. Blisters seem innocuous but are massively debilitating; splash out Lulu.

Back up Taipei 101 last night. 

Left a fucking lake on the floor.

----------


## somtamslap

Seriously? Add bleeding eyeballs and the involuntary pissing of one's pants to that little list and you have quite a good description of last night's trip to the gym.

----------


## Luigi

> Re the blister - your workload is becoming very much worthy of a decent pair of kicks. Blisters seem innocuous but are massively debilitating; splash out Lulu.


You ain't kidding about the debilitating part, can barely fookin' waddle to the fridge.  :Smile:

----------


## Neverna

> Bladdy blisters. 
> 
> 
> 
> Had to hobble off after 7.5km. .


Why are there two mins/km readings, Luigi?  (6.02min/km and 9.37min/km) What do they represent?

----------


## Dillinger

> debilitating


Have you been wearing those slip-on Skechers walkers to do these half marathons? :Smile: 

The speed you go at, you may as well stick to flip flops or some MJ's moonwalkers :Smile:

----------


## Luigi

^ Fook off Hippoman, ya big embarrassment to the Serengeti.  :Smile: 






> Why are there two mins/km readings, Luigi? (6.02min/km and 9.37min/km) What do they represent?


6.xx was me current pace.

the nearly 8.xx is the average pace for the session.

----------


## Neverna

Thanks.

----------


## Luigi

Welcome, Sir.

----------


## Luigi

> 














Oh Jaysus.  :Wank:

----------


## Luigi

Cannae walk, so rented out this steed for  a tasty 40 b an hour.

Can't change gears, but that's for pussies anyway.


Got a full 20b+ value out of it.



Pretty sure it had flat tyres.  :Smile: 

Demanded me change back and jumped up and down screaming when he refused. 




Bacon, rockli, corn n maters with egg is pretty damn tasty.  :Yup: 


Pretty sure I've now got blisters on my thighs n arse.


No... you're not a doctor and I'm not showing you, Tom.

----------


## Maanaam

Philistine leaving your teabag in the cup. I've told you about that mistake before.

----------


## Luigi

_#moreanimalthanman
#theresnostoppinghim_

----------


## Luigi

New Main Mrs CNX needs ol' Lulu. 

Looks like back up for a few weeks on Monday week.

10 days to be a steady 79kg.

Fookin' Lulu.

----------


## Loy Toy

Cracking on there mate. Soon you will be as lithe and spectacular as me!

----------


## Dillinger

Serious question- Who are those two gay Italians above?

----------


## AntRobertson

DJ Paulie and Vincenzo from the MTV show Jersey Shore.

And I hate myself for actually knowing that.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Stumpy

> _#moreanimalthanman
> #theresnostoppinghim_


Hope someone gave you a Red for that pic and post.  Wrong on so many levels...A selfie in the shitter.... :smiley laughing:

----------


## Luigi

> .A selfie in the shitter....


That's actually me kitchen.

----------


## Stumpy

> That's actually me kitchen.


Well that might explain a lot.   :Smile:

----------


## Luigi

Balance.  :Yup:

----------


## Stumpy

> Balance.


You know LuLu I have really tried to find a way to like and enjoy wine.  It just doesn't work for me. Even big dollar fancy stuff.  Being my parents live in Napa Valley I had access to all of it and over many different times in my life I tried it and the outcome was the same. I have taken many friends wine tasting and I just watch. 

That said Bread and Cheese are my favs and I enjoy them with a good Scotch or sometimes a dark Rum "neat". :Smile:

----------


## AntRobertson

I'm into me wines. Don't know shit about it though and I reckon all that wine tasting bollocks is a load of pretentious twaddle.

I've had some $10 bottles that I loved and $100 bottles that tasted like cooking oil. All a bit subjective innit.

----------


## cyrille

> A selfie in the shitter....


Smegesque.

----------


## AntRobertson

A shitter in the selfie.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Luigi

^  :rofl: 


^^ Somebody got the parody.  :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

That pic has been cropped of either another couple of cubicles or his mate Mario :Smile:

----------


## Luigi

The 'compression fitness shirt' covers me George Michael tattoos. So what?

----------


## Luigi

> You know LuLu I have really tried to find a way to like and enjoy wine. It just doesn't work for me.


I could (and have) drink the sh!t for breakfast.

Good for balance too. 

Down 0.2kg from yesterday. 



Though that's probably yer water thing, after 4 or 5 glasses and half a loaf of bread last night I could drink a fookin' swimming pool.  :Smile:

----------


## Stumpy

Just finished 9.72Km bike ride. relaxing by the river.  yesterday's weigh in was 69.6kgs. But I plan on eating like a pig and knocking back some drinks so will be back to 71 in no time...

----------


## Luigi

Knobend.  :Smile:

----------


## Chittychangchang

> A shifter in the selfie.


Fixed that for you :Smile:

----------


## Luigi

> 


Back up to 83.0Kg after three balance days.

Back to it:



Wee stroll to ease back into it, and bacon, egg, corn n beans have never tasted so good.  :Smile: 



Back to fookin' salmon and eggs for breakfast tomorrow. Riding up to Main Mrs CM on Friday.  :party43: 

3 days, hopefully to see 81kg, without klilling meself.  :Smile:

----------


## aging one

Lulu this song is for you and Dill. Pretty well describes your meals while trying to lose weight. :Smile:

----------


## Luigi

_Balance._ 

No point in crash-dieting.  :Smile: 


Besides, 2.1kg in 12 days is fine. 4 or 5 nights of wine/cheese or beer included.



So get foked ya big vagina.  :Smile:

----------


## Luigi

Lunch before some upperbody sets.


_#theresnostoppingthisfooker_

----------


## Luigi

An extra bit of balance never hurt anyone.



Besides, will only put a nitten bit of cheese on the tortillas before baking them.

----------


## Luigi

Woke up 0.3kg lighter after 2.4 liters of beer and a pack of Tortilla chips.


 My kinda diet.  :Smile: 





 :Wank:

----------


## Stumpy

Busy day today, 



Bike ride was shortened 2 or 3KM due to heavy rain. 







Wang river pics on my bike ride and she is a flowing big time. I have to say they have done a very nice job of dredging and cleaning the river. 



I put 7500 steps a day as a placeholder but always hit 10K or more. Today was lawn mowing on the back of house.

Weight today, was 71.1.  

Drink thirty jacuzzi time now.  :Smile:

----------


## Luigi

Very nice J.


Have you thought about taking up canoeing?

----------


## aging one

These evening rains the last 3 or 4 days have made for drizzly walks. So I got up at 5:30 and got 6 kilometers in. The rest is walking around work. Its raining now but clearing.  I hope to get out for an hour just after 5pm. Get in 5 more K or so..

----------


## AntRobertson

> Woke up 0.3kg lighter after 2.4 liters of beer and a pack of Tortilla chips
> 
> 
> My kinda diet.


That'll be mostly water weight from dehydration. 

#Partypooper  :Very Happy:

----------


## Luigi

Weight is weight  :Smile:

----------


## AntRobertson

#Noitbloodywellisn't...
#...Deepbreath...
#...anddon'tstartmerantingonthat!
#madface

----------


## SKkin

> Have you thought about taking up canoeing?


From what I remember canoeing can be very relaxing...

----------


## Cujo

I'm kinda going through the same thing. Put on a kilo during the day though I eat fuck all and don't drink then wake up in the morning .7kg lighter then after an hour and a half excercise in the morning drop .5 kg.
I think i need to stop doing weights at the gym. My arms and shoulders are bulking up nicely which might be why the weights not going down as quick as I would like.

----------


## AntRobertson

> I think i need to stop doing weights at the gym. My arms and shoulders are bulking up nicely which might be why the weights not going down as quick as I would like.


Yes but that's the thing... the weight is largely irrelevant, it's composition that counts -- what makes up that weight, the relative percentages of muscle and fat.

Weight loss and fat loss aren't the same thing and the number on the scale is totally meaningless and misleading without context.

Also the more lean body mass (i.e. muscle) you have to more efficient your body becomes at burning fat.

----------


## somtamslap

I was 60 per cent water last time I checked. I'm surprised I don't slosh more.

----------


## Stumpy

> Very nice J.
> 
> 
> Have you thought about taking up canoeing?


Actually Lu, I have been working on a skim board of sorts. Having grown up in California and Surfing, Wakeboarding, Wakeskating, Skiing, Snowboarding I thought when the river settles down a bit I am going to tie up a rope on the water control support at the top and then blaze out across that flat spot on the water run off. I saw this spot last year and thought...Hmmmmm. Be like wake skating.  :Smile:  Wife just laughs but the few neighbor kids are waiting. Cool thing here is there are no lawyers and BS so when we say "Use at your own risk" that is meant.....



Btw I want one of these Flying MF's.....

----------


## Stumpy

> From what I remember canoeing can be very relaxing...


I brought over my Float tube. Could be a fun.....

----------


## Dillinger

> the number on the scale is totally meaningless

----------


## Dillinger

> Cool thing here is there are no lawyers and BS so when we say "Use at your own risk" that is meant.....


There's also no nearby International hospitals :Smile:

----------


## AntRobertson

> 


 :smiley laughing: 

Fuck!

You know what I mean!

----------


## Stumpy

> There's also no nearby International hospitals


Yeah Dil and that's what makes it so much fun.  What's the fun in doing crazy shit near a hospital.   :smiley laughing: 

All the whack shit I did would have required air lift medivac had I trashed myself.  Here is all good.  Take a header and they can almost burn you on the spot...

----------


## Dillinger

:smiley laughing:  you nutter

Theres loads of those wakeboarding parks with the cables around

----------


## Stumpy

> you nutter
> 
> Theres loads of those wakeboarding parks with the cables around


 :smiley laughing:   :smiley laughing: 

I did the cable wakeboarding in Rangsit a few times.  Was fun took a few good headers of the ramps. I also found a deal up in CM where they actually have wakeboard boats but never followed up as the price was just stupid.

----------


## aging one

> Yes but that's the thing... the weight is largely irrelevant, it's composition that counts -- what makes up that weight, the relative percentages of muscle and fat.
> 
> Weight loss and fat loss aren't the same thing and the number on the scale is totally meaningless and misleading without context.
> 
> Also the more lean body mass (i.e. muscle) you have to more efficient your body becomes at burning fat.


Could not be more right on this. Right now I am not taking enough calories in for what I am burning off. Fit as hell but thin. I need to incorporate weights into my exercise.  I need some bulk... :Smile:

----------


## aging one

> Theres loads of those wakeboarding parks with the cables around


I always end up on a slalom water ski doing my thing.  Then I ache.. :Smile:   Mostly my arms from pulling to cross the non existent wake.. :smiley laughing:

----------


## Dillinger

^^ how much was it? Its about 4000 baht for an hour an half in Malaysia
...which is ok when theres a few of you.

----------


## Luigi

Fookin' Lulu.



2 weeks to the day, n down 2.8kg through me balanced beer/wine/cheese/pie regime.  :Smile: 


10km today n tomorrow along with upperbody sets, healthy food/no alcohol and will be 81.x for the ride to CM on Friday.  :party43:

----------


## bobo746

It's more fun staying a fat kunt. :Smile:

----------


## Luigi

You're not wrong.  :Smile:

----------


## Stumpy

> ^^ how much was it? Its about 4000 baht for an hour an half in Malaysia
> ...which is ok when theres a few of you.



The one I remember in CM (This was 7 or so year ago) was using Malibu boats and was 6k baht or so an hour plus some other costs (Which I forgot). As you said, If you go with others then the cost isn't as bad but then you share water time. I had a Wakeboard boat in the states for years and went frequently. Typical day out with 6 you were lucky to get in 4 good runs. Some of that was drink stops and lunch and swimming and as the lake got busy the water chopped up bad so it wasn't good water. Best time is early AM when the water is glass. So if you got out on the water at say 7am and went 4 hours you are out 24K baht and you would likely get about 3 or 4 runs depending on the others in the boat. 

I stopped wakeboarding because of the knee pounding and the goofy foot deal. I took up Wakeskating which was a blast because its like skateboarding on water and no bindings but hard as hell to get up and a fast trek across the wake and the board is in another zip code and you are left airborne with no board. That air time is a rush until you submarine into the water. ... :rofl:

----------


## Stumpy

Just back from my ride and machine work out. 

Weight was 71.9. I had 3 goooooood drinks last night and some Larb Moo with Khao Neow. (BTW, My wife makes Larb Moo from lean Pork, no liver or fats. )

----------


## Stumpy

> It's more fun staying a fat kunt.



I agree BoBo to a point. Its best to sustain your health to avoid the med nightmare but that doesn't mean to give up all you like. I could easily drop 2 or 3kgs if I stopped the cocktail time and ate a more consistently balanced diet but what fun is that? Shit, I didn't live this long to become some health nut so I could live 3 or 4 years longer. The rule I was always told by doctor friends was that anything you put in your mouth that tastes good is bad for you. So the hell with it.  I mean lets be realistic here. What is the goal after 70 anyway.......Wait for 71? :Smile: .

----------


## happynz

> What is the goal after 70 anyway.......Wait for 71?.


Ask your FiL.

----------


## aging one

> What is the goal after 70 anyway.......Wait for 71?.


Nah, Grand kids and a healthy old fart to play with them.. :Smile:

----------


## bobo746

^ Yep just turned 61 got 2 grandsons got to stay around to see them grow up,but i still enjoy good food & wine. :Smile:

----------


## Luigi

Need a 90 minute 4 hands warm-oil massage after that.  :Smile:

----------


## aging one

I am at work and plan to get another hour in from 5:15 to 6:15. Just had a ham salami and cheese sandwich on wheat with some pineapple for lunch.  Feeling good... :Smile: 




I did get out and finish it off. Happy indeed.

----------


## Stumpy

> Nah, Grand kids and a healthy old fart to play with them..


Ya know AO....I never really understood the grandparent deal.  I have 2 awesome daughters and if they didn't have children I would be totally content.  I do not see my goal in life as being a healthy old grandparent. Not saying that in a negative way.  I respect that to many being a grandparent is the greatest thing.

----------


## Stumpy

> Ask your FiL.


Funny.  So I just asked him.  He said after 70 you stop with birthdays as you know the clock is ticking and you wait to wake up for another day.

That said mortality is and can be a touchy subject for many.

----------


## happynz

> He said after 70 you stop with birthdays as you know the clock is ticking and you wait to wake up for another day.


Pretty much how my 86 year old mum explains it.

----------


## somtamslap

I think the Slap Method is well worth exploring. 

I intend to reach my physical zenith by the age of 60. At this time I will likely have the metabolic age of a 20-year-old, be capable of running of across the Australian outback, rowing across the Pacific, cycling around the world, and doing 10,000 press-ups in a single sitting. I think you'll concur I'll have become quite the chap.

Now, with this I'll reckon I'll have bought myself a decent amount of leeway - a good 20 years or so - during which I intend to get seriously involved with alcohol and opiates. Meaning my remaining years on the planet will spent, for want of more refined phrasing, fucked out of my muthafucking mind. 

Give it some thought.

The Slap Method.

----------


## AntRobertson

> The Slap Method.


I considered doing that in the gym this morning.

Oh wait we might be talking about different things...

----------


## somtamslap

^ Are you talking about masturbation?

Masturbation, and lots of it, is the backbone of any healthy lifestyle. 

As it happens I'm just about to rev up some early-morning animal porn.

'Daisy... Daddy's home'

----------


## AntRobertson

> Are you talking about masturbation?


AKA. '_The Slap Method'.

_ :Very Happy:

----------


## SKkin

> As it happens I'm just about to rev up some early-morning animal porn.
> 
> 'Daisy... Daddy's home'




Then Daisy met slap...

----------


## somtamslap

...and he beasted the living fuck out of the bovine twat.

I wonder how many calories the average wank burns. 

I reckon, during the more heated moments, my right arm is putting out a good 600 watts. 

I may have to work this out.

Bear with...

----------


## Luigi

4 or 5, or 8 Lulu Diet Cocktails never hurt anyone.



One part 12 yr old single malt.
Two parts diet mineral water.
Shake by holding it in your hand for 10 seconds.

----------


## Bogon

> One part 12 yr old single malt.
> *Two parts* diet mineral water.


Not been said in a long time...

SHIFTER!

Drink it neat you poof.

----------


## Luigi

> Drink it neat


The neat one's for me boyfriend.

----------


## Bogon

* #whilstteabagging #shifter #prayforluigi  #betheislickingdillysarseholerightnow

----------


## GracelessFawn

The beer would be decent if downed in the presence of several certified Lulu pies.

----------


## Luigi

Hey GF. *sucks tummy in*

----------


## Jack meoff

> The neat one's for me boyfriend.


Is Tom round again?
Waiting on the review :Smile:

----------


## Luigi

> 4 or 5, or 8 Lulu Diet Cocktails never hurt anyone.



A plate of chili cheese nachos never hurt anyone.

----------


## SKkin

^^  :smiley laughing:

----------


## Stumpy

> One part 12 yr old single malt.
> Two parts diet mineral water.
> Shake by holding it in your hand for 10 seconds.



^^^^


> Drink it neat you poof.


I concur with Bogon. Mineral water with a single malt? 

Next up you will add tonic water and a Maraschino cherry.  :smiley laughing:

----------


## cyrille

He plainly has no idea.  :Very Happy:

----------


## kmart

> ^ Are you talking about masturbation?
> 
> Masturbation, and lots of it, is the backbone of any healthy lifestyle. 
> 
> As it happens I'm just about to rev up some early-morning animal porn.
> 
> 'Daisy... Daddy's home'


 :smiley laughing: 

But seriously;



> As part of Harvard’s Health Professionals Follow-up Study, 29,342 men  between the ages of 46 and 81 reported their average number of  ejaculations per month in young adulthood (ages 20–29), in mid-life  (ages 40–49), and in the most recent year. Ejaculations included sexual  intercourse, nocturnal emissions, and masturbation. Study participants  also provided comprehensive health and lifestyle data every two years  from 1992 to 2000. The scientists found that men who ejaculated 21 or  more times a month enjoyed a 33% lower risk of prostate cancer compared  with men who reported four to seven ejaculations a month throughout  their lifetimes.


Link: https://www.harvardprostateknowledge...rostate-cancer

----------


## Luigi

> Next up you will add tonic water and a Maraschino cherry.

----------


## Luigi

Rest day today.



Wouldn't want to over do it.  :Smile:

----------


## AntRobertson

You can't see me right now so picture this:

I'm sitting here, eating chicken, shaking my head slowly in disapproval...

 :Very Happy:

----------


## Neverna

> Mineral water with a single malt?


Agreed. If you're going to drink mineral water, drink it neat. None of this ruining it with adulterated coloured water. 


 :Smile:

----------


## Luigi

*burp*




Might as well put on some clothes. 



In an hour or so.

----------


## AntRobertson

:smiley laughing:

----------


## AntRobertson

Please do get dressed. Pretty sure I can see something hairy reflected in that screen...

----------


## Luigi

:Smile: 


I won't scare people by comparing the condition of our keyboards.  :Bigeyes: 


(I think there's a family of 5 living in mine)

----------


## AntRobertson

Mine's only like that because the maid comes and picks out the chicken bits and cleans it end of every day.

----------


## Luigi

:Smile:  

Fookin' send her down here bud.

----------


## somtamslap

Twice up Taipei yesterday. 

The chicks use the stepmill to tone their batties - taking every other step really slowly and stretch their legs out behind them.

Enter The Slap [I've asked before but didn't get a response - is there a piece of forum software that will make 'The Slap' sparkle every time it's written?]

Nut down, smashing it up the tallest building in Taipei, sweat cascading from the brow - yes, The Slap *sparkle* was definitely the best person in the gym last night, if not the world.

The Slap *sparkle* Method.

Right, where was I?

Oh yes, that's right - I believe I have a date with a dachshund.

Err, Fido... come to papa.

----------


## Dillinger

^ What a waste of energy Slapper 

You could be powering windmills but instead with all that foliage you eat you're actually damaging the planet by producing more methane than twelve friesian cows and putting nothing back.

Next time you're in Thailand, gimme a shout, my phone always needs charging. The bikes  below also charge other electricals like Luigi's light sabre...






Maybe a little incentive

----------


## Dillinger

Went golfing earlier today and when finished this new  app i downloaded after seeing JPPR using it, it came up RECORD 6,000 steps.

Since then I've been in bed and picked the kid up from school





Daft thing thinks ive got a flintstone mobile

Oh well, a wins a win :Smile:

----------


## SKkin

> Went golfing earlier today and when finished this new app i downloaded after seeing JPPR using it, it came up RECORD 6,000 steps.


Obviously not a par score then...  :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

I'm very new to the game :Smile: 

I hit a couple of memorable ones. You know when you've hit the ball well- it makes a lovely thwack sound.
There's only one better sound- cracking open a can of beer :Smile: 

Just over 110 shots over 18 holes on that par 3  pitch and putt.

Got a nice tan :Smile:

----------


## Chittychangchang

You're teeing off with a putter you slagggggggggggggg :Smile:

----------


## Loy Toy

^^ No glove, no collar and worse still, no socks.

And an orange golf ball............................... :Yikes:  

I wouldn't let you practise chipping on my front lawn................  :ourrules:

----------


## SKkin

> 6,000 steps





> I'm very new to the game


That's why I quit playing golf...too much friggin walking. Even with a cart.  :Smile: 







> You're teeing off with a putter


That's not a putter, it's an iron.  :Confused:

----------


## Luigi

Was a walking stick by the 9th hole I reckon.

----------


## Luigi

Done.

A bit premature, 2 weeks 2 days. Back up to Main Mrs CM at 82.2 compared to 85.1kg.


Cheers chaps/chapettes.

----------


## Stumpy

> Went golfing earlier today and when finished this new app i downloaded after seeing JPPR using it, it came up RECORD 6,000 steps


The Samsung Health app is pretty slick.  You can set it up to monitor a lot. I like the cycling tracker.




> I'm very new to the game
> 
> I hit a couple of memorable ones. You know when you've hit the ball well- it makes a lovely thwack sound.
> There's only one better sound- cracking open a can of beer


I have a set of clubs and need to get out and try it.  I was a pro circuit miniature golf guy and can damn near sink the ball in the bullseye on the last hole every time for a free 18 hole game. How hard can real golf be?   :Smile:

----------


## cyrille

All this palaver over three kilos.

----------


## Stumpy

> 




Hey I see opportunities here to have my wife and her friends peddle like mad while they watch Lakorns to power the heater and all 54 jets in my Jacuzzi while I relax with a drink.

----------


## AntRobertson

> Just over 110 shots over 18 holes


Good stuff! That's not actually that shabby for a beginner...




> on that par 3 pitch and putt


...Oh!  :Sad:

----------


## SKkin

^Only 56 over par. :smiley laughing:

----------


## AntRobertson

Fecking hacker probably turned that course into a garden by the time he was done.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Luigi

Mental Note:

Never, ever, ever stop at Black Canyon for breakfast again. No matter how much the mother needs a break from driving.

----------


## Stumpy

> Fecking hacker probably turned that course into a garden by the time he was done.



 :rofl:

----------


## Headworx

> ^Only 56 over par.


That's actually not bad on that course for someone who's learning. I'm a single figure golfer and typically shoot 16-22 over there for 18, look at the green in the background of Dill's pic and you'll soon see why!. Even coming in with a parachute shot wedge and a soft cover ball the fucking things won't spin and hold the elevated greens - they're hard and not receptive - and you can find yourself doing a Rommel (going from bunker to bunker, and there's not much sand in them to be able to hit splash shots with a ton of spin) so you keep crossing the greens trying to get the fucking ball to SIT DOWN!. If I'd never played golf and went to that _simple_ pitch'n'putt course to see how hard it was to play the game, I'd honestly quit after about 5 holes having shot 100 and take up Tennis  :Smile:

----------


## SKkin

> That's actually not bad on that course for someone who's learning. . .


Probably all very true...but is the 110 score legit? How many mulligans did Dilly use to get the 110? 




> Just over 110 shots


How many is "just over?"  :Smile:

----------


## aging one

> Just over 110 shots over 18 holes on that par 3 pitch and putt.


Par three
be the key. :smiley laughing: 


Maybe 170 yards for the longest hole. No real driving... We always called them "pitch and putt"

----------


## Dillinger

> Maybe 170 yards for the longest hole


120 yards was the longest I think.  :Smile: 

As HW says though that course is tough for a beginner but the few and far between shots i hit onto the green have got me hooked now and I  will be buying a glove, some argyle socks, pink shorts and some short sleeved chequed shirts like Tom   very soon :Smile: 





> Probably all very true...but is the 110 score legit? How many mulligans did Dilly use to get the 110?


I'll find the scorecard unless the bad losing wife has binned it :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

Just asked her, she chucked it in the bin last night :smiley laughing:

----------


## Luigi

She wasn't the one that cooked those steaks last night, was she.  :Smile:

----------


## Stumpy

> She wasn't the one that cooked those steaks last night, was she.



Geeeezzzzuuus LuLu. I saw that pic  ^^   and verped. Looks like what my dog drops out in the back forty.  :ssssh:

----------


## SKkin

^I'd eat the ribeye.  :Smile: 







> Just asked her, she chucked it in the bin last night


okay...I've heard that one before.  :Wink:

----------


## Luigi

Just back from a week of, err, moderate exercise.



And sweet.



Afternoon weigh-in after lunch. 

The rooting 26 times a day and no-breakfast coz you ain't up until midday diet works.  :Smile: 


TGIF... Balance time and it's just about beer o'clock. What great timing.  :Smile:

----------


## aging one

Between back to work and the 5pm downpours I have not gotten in as much exercise as I would have liked but still doing my best to keep it up.  Does not look like rain so I will get a 5k jog in at 5pm. The last week..

----------


## aging one

I did get out again this evening.   I really do like working out. Three months now. Beautiful clear day most of the day so easy to get motivated. That and Spotify with the tunes you like.

----------


## Luigi

> 


Coffee, banana, 9km, banana, salmon, egg and veg.



Less than 4 weeks, and:



Sweet. 

4kg, just under 5% of total weight.

Should see 80.x before flying back to CM on Thursday.

----------


## Dillinger

^ just checking the date stamps on those 2 pics :Smile:

----------


## Luigi

Check away buddy.  :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

Just as I thought.....

----------


## Luigi

....  :Smile:

----------


## Luigi

The south beach diet going well?  :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

That South beached whale diet?

Ive put a couple of stones on :Smile:

----------


## Luigi

> Ive put a couple of stones on


I bet.


You need to get some self respect, bud. 

Be a better Dilly.  :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

^ thats what New Years resolutions are for :Smile: 

Meanwhile...

----------


## Luigi

Those are fookin mine!


Have never felt so two-timed in all me days. :/

----------


## Dillinger

> Those are fookin mine!


There are a few with your name on.









 :Smile:

----------


## Luigi

I hope none are as stale as that joke.  :Smile:

----------


## HuangLao

Booze is the key. 
Drunkards don't eat. 

Alcohol increases the metabolic rate. 
If there is nothing to burn, than the body begins to eat itself [including muscle....so exercise a little].

Hence, weight lose. 

The diet of champions and quick fire.
Booze and more booze.

----------


## Topper

> Booze is the key. 
> Drunkards don't eat.  
> Alcohol increases the metabolic rate. 
> If there is nothing to burn, than the body begins to eat itself [including muscle....so exercise a little]. 
> Hence, weight lose.  
> The diet of champions and quick fire.
> Booze and more booze.


Thank you for that wonderful insight!

----------


## Luigi

The motorbike diet.

Cup of coffee.
Leave CM at 7am.
One btl of Cocomax in Tak.
Arrive in Bkk at 1pm.
Strip off, on the scales.



 :party43: 


Of course I could have been 87kg at 6:55am.  :Smile: 


Gonna be gutted tomorrow morning if I step on and I'm 93.  :Smile: 


Either way, 5.4kg in one month 5 days. Back to exercise tomorrow morning, before a weekend of 'balance'

----------


## PAG



----------


## Luigi

:smiley laughing:

----------


## hick

73 kgs and 6'1"    :bananaman:

----------


## Luigi

Pizza in.

12 cans of San Mig Lite going down.


No point in going _too_ unbalanced.

----------


## Loy Toy

> 12 cans of San Mig Lite going down.


Mate I cannot stand that shit!

Lite...........Light........No Taste with no flavour!

Anyway as long as you are enjoying yourself doing other things Lu!  :Smile:

----------


## Luigi

> No Taste with no flavour!


I inject it.

----------


## Loy Toy

> I inject it.


Through which intake orifice mate?  :Smile: 

Anyway, and being new to the food and beverage business you cannot please everyone all the time.

----------


## Luigi

Into the groin. Tiz the only way.

----------


## Dillinger

^ we know you're slowly tapping a wedge of  lime down  the neck of it  as we speak, you fuckin shifter. :Smile:

----------


## Luigi

Just swallowed 2 pips n'all. 



(leave it tomcat)

----------


## hick

Be a man

get a chick to finger ur urethra    :Smile:

----------


## Luigi

Where's Za when you need him.  :Smile:

----------


## hick

That mug w/ a finger down your dickhole...

ugh

I'd almost rather hang out with fluke.....almost.


surry, you're drinkin.'

----------


## HuangLao

> 12 cans of San Mig _LITE_ going down.


Sounds a bit gay, Lu. 

Just saying.

 ::chitown::

----------


## hick

> Sounds a bit gay, Lu.




So sayeth Senor' Judg_mental_.

----------


## David48atTD

> 12 cans of San Mig Lite going down.





> Sounds a bit gay, Lu.


Cometh the girl, cometh the beer  :Smile:

----------


## Luigi

^ Don't embarrass me.


My nail varnish doesn't match the beer label.

----------


## Luigi

Morning weigh-in after a weekend of balance.



Sweet.

Hopefully see 78.x by Thursday.

----------


## Luigi

Think I'll skip the day's 10km for some more balance  :Smile: 



No point in going overboard.

----------


## SKkin

^You ain't gonna melt bud...  :Smile:

----------


## Luigi

It's that me togs don't fit.

----------


## David48atTD

> It's that me togs don't fit.


Agreed   :Smile:

----------


## bobo746

My Genitals weigh that much. :smilie_clap:

----------


## Luigi

:Confused: 

That's the part I'm weighing.  :Smile: 




Noticed that I'm naturally eating much smaller portions than previously. Not much change in the food - still lower amount of carbs, sugars etc - just that I'm full after eating a lot less than previously. Good daily exercise - 5-10 Km, upper body sets.  And tiz all good.

----------


## Chittychangchang

Your stomach capacity will shrink by eating several  smaller meals a day.

As the old saying goes - little and often.

----------


## Luigi

There's childish joke in there somewhere.  :Smile:

----------


## HuangLao

Old tried and true traditional results. 
Booze more. Eat less. [the base ideals of changing metabolic rate]
Shedding the kilos. 

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 


Never mind what the TD experts contend.  ::chitown:: 
Most know fuck all.  :bananaman:

----------


## Luigi

> 




 :Wank:

----------


## ootai

> 



I am assuming that the first one is the after picture and the second one the before, I don't know why you are so happy!

----------


## klong toey



----------


## Luigi

Well, just under 2 months.

Settled into the new regime, nice n healthy, slim n toned.



Don't expect much more to come off, will kinda maintain this for a while, then maybe do some extra work to get to a very very toned 77-ish.


All in all 6.8kg lost, 8% of total weight in 2 months, done healthily. Happy enough with that.

----------


## Neverna

I've lost one kilogramme in the last 2 weeks. I put to down to not eating rice for 2 weeks. Not one single grain of rice. Result. The six pack that I ordered earlier in the year is on its way. Five and a half have been delivered. Just waiting on the final half-a-pack.  :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

Wankers :Smile:

----------


## Maanaam

> new regime,


Election is not until next year.
You were looking for "regimen". 
You're welcome. Those Indian English teachers knew their stuff, eh?  :Smile:

----------


## Luigi

> Wankers





> nice n healthy, slim n toned.


Oddly enough my right arm is the most toned of the lot.  :Smile:

----------


## HuangLao

> Wankers



Not a competition, is it?

----------


## cyrille

> Election is not until next year.
> You were looking for "regimen". 
> You're welcome. Those Indian English teachers knew their stuff, eh?


Told you before, Rajiv...stick to Maths.




> He was put on a strict exercise *regime.*


http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/regime

----------


## AntRobertson

> All in all 6.8kg lost, 8% of total weight in 2 months, done healthily. Happy enough with that.







> Don't expect much more to come off, will kinda maintain this for a while, then maybe do some extra work to get to a very very toned 77-ish.


Ive been in perma-maintenance for ages, probably will just stay there.

Maintaining the shredz is too much like hard work.

----------


## Dillinger

^
I haven't heard such gay chat since California Wow closed :Smile:

----------


## AntRobertson

:smiley laughing: 

Cock!

I can do much much gayer than that

----------


## Dillinger

:Smile: 


Nom nom nom nom

----------


## aging one

Somtomslap posted about being perpetually hungry through exercise. I know what he means.  After this mornings exercise I had a couple of poached eggs on wheat toast. An hour a a half later two barbecues pork buns "sala bow" from a great shop.   An hour after that a peanut butter and jelly sandwich with a big glass of milk, now I have just had a nice Virginia ham and cheese sandwich and its all I can do to keep from eating the half liter of sticky chewy chocolate I have in the fridge... Just after 1pm. Also took out a couple of pork chops for tonight's dinner.. :Smile:  


Wont gain an ounce, and hopefully wont lose weight today.

----------


## Luigi

> Told you before, Rajiv...stick to Maths.


Yeah, trying to be clever doesn't really work for poor ol' Methy the Moron, does it.

----------


## Dillinger



----------


## Luigi

Good exercise. Good upperbody sets. Very good Luluing.




One toned muthafooka.  :Smile:

----------


## PAG



----------


## Luigi

Few Km in the park. Lovely blue skies, lake and palm trees. Nice bit of jogging thrown in.

Home to root the main mrs while all smelly and sweaty, then some Japanese Arabiki sausages, sliced, in the pan, pinch of thyme, then beaten egg served with me special cup.

 

Oh you fooker Lulu.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Wankers


Exactly. Nothing wrong wiv being a large mammal, a big beast. Works for me
.

----------


## Luigi

Seem to have balanced out around 78.5kg. 




Easy morning 10km at 5.xx kmh.


Fine Lutritious breakfast.



Decent root before Main Mrs Bkk goes to pack and move the produce from the latest Methy Cartel run.


Get the shoo-shoo. Pack the shoo-shoo. Move the shoo-shoo. The CM-BK-HY Massive. 



The Methster be fokin' bankin' it.

----------


## kmart

^Done well Lu. But Christmas coming up on the horizon.

----------


## Luigi

> Christmas coming up




Amen brother.

----------


## kmart

:smiley laughing:

----------


## Luigi

After trimming up with me 7kg loss, have changed me upperbody work from highs reps to low reps, and being a trim mofo really see the difference in upperbody muscle mass. 

Not quite Dr. Dre in me tight gay fitness top



But kinda similar.




In certain lighting conditions.



If I squint a bit.

----------


## Luigi

Oh Jaysus, Mary n Pastrami.  :Wank: 










Straight outta Tesco
A dodgy fooker named Lulu
From a gang called Sell that Shoo-Shoo

----------


## Luigi

4 mornings of around 8km+ average.




Living life on the wildside by adding adding some Arabiki Chicken sausage to the mix.


And oh Jaysus.



 :Wank:

----------


## AntRobertson

I've started me arvo walks up again.

Lose a pound or three to really tighten up before Xmas break and then put it back on in 1-2 days of utter gluttony.  :Smile:

----------


## bobo746

^ I can't remember being 77kg  :Smile:

----------


## AntRobertson

Me either... Must've been when I was about 13-14??

----------


## Luigi

Got down to 75.9 a few years ago. One slim toned mo-fo.


Then 6 months of montclair and plastic cheese gorging began.  :Smile:

----------


## Luigi

Upperbody sets done. Time for a 4 hands warm oil massage and not moving from a horizontal position until next Monday. 


Balance.  :Smile:

----------


## David48atTD

> ^ I can't remember being 77kg


How tall are you?

----------


## AntRobertson

> Time for a 4 paws warm oil massage


Enjoy bud!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Luigi

:smiley laughing:

----------


## cyrille

You certainly work your own threads.

Always at least a third of the posts are yours.

----------


## Maanaam

> How tall are you?


The question should be, "How short are you?".

----------


## Maanaam

> You certainly work your own threads.
> 
> Always at least a third of the posts are yours.


Narcissist attention seeker while being an insecure runt. Needs to promote himself all the time.
But you knew that. I don't blame you for making the point again, though.

----------


## Luigi

The Lulutards are all a huffin' n puffin' again.  :Smile:

----------


## jabir



----------


## cyrille

Well that was well worth bumping a thread over two months old for.

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

You must spend half your day looking at memes.

They're not really 'amusing pics', btw.  :Wink:

----------


## Luigi

^ Somebody hasn't found their inner-peace.  :Smile:

----------


## NamPikToot

> ^ Somebody hasn't found their inner-peace.


No he left it on the Brexit thread poor thing, not even giving the kiddies F grades is cutting it.  :Smile:

----------


## HuangLao

> ^ Somebody hasn't found their inner-peace.


....or anything else, for that matter.
Disconnect spirits are never self-recognizable.

----------


## cyrille

> ....or anything else, for that matter.
> Disconnect spirits are never self-recognizable.


Holistic lumbago sago is hagiography.

----------


## Maanaam

> Holistic lumbago sago is hagiography.


Sounds like a NPT Acronyms post.
Or  jeff anywhere post.
But makes more sense.

----------


## NamPikToot

> Sounds like a NPT Acronyms post.
> Or  jeff anywhere post.
> But makes more sense.


There's lovely.

----------


## Luigi

Currently 77.6kg

Jogging 7km every morning in well under an hour. 
Drinking herbal tea upon the eve.
Daily ab crunches and upperbody sets.

Both Main Mrs and Mrs. Pomeranian love the 6 pack.  :Smile: 

Started the thread in mid August at 85.1kg.

Suppose the next aim should be to get completely toned without an ounce of fat and hit 75.1 by august this year. And 5'9 I'm not sure that's really possible without some sort of starvation.  :Smile:

----------

